# PRTS Question



## dna (Jul 24, 2011)

Is it true that PRTS teaches a restoration of physical Israel? Or is it just a faculty member or student who believes that? I was recently accepted to their MDiv program, and am excited at the possibility of studying there. I would just like to ask questions as I am still trying to choose between my two top choices.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Jul 24, 2011)

Since PRTS teaches from both the 3FU and the WCF, there will be a teaching on the restoration of the Jews- BUT that pis different than a restoration of physical Israel. There is no echatological teaching on the land, etc if that is what you are asking.


----------



## Pergamum (Jul 24, 2011)

nleshelman said:


> Since PRTS teaches from both the 3FU and the WCF, there will be a teaching on the restoration of the Jews- BUT that pis different than a restoration of physical Israel. There is no echatological teaching on the land, etc if that is what you are asking.



How would you explain this to a new believer? I have several indigenous evangelists that cannot grasp this distinction, they think the people and the land must always go together. Can you expand on your explanation, using simple terms?


----------



## athanatos (Jul 29, 2011)

Wouldn't it be of lineage and land? For Israel by family was not in Canaan for a time, they were in Egypt and they were united though oppressed. Could they not be united once more, but not to Canaan, free from oppression once more?


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 29, 2011)

athanatos said:


> Wouldn't it be of lineage and land? For Israel by family was not in Canaan for a time, they were in Egypt and they were united though oppressed. Could they not be united once more, but not to Canaan, free from oppression once more?



huh?


----------



## sastark (Jul 29, 2011)

Pergamum said:


> How would you explain this to a new believer? I have several indigenous evangelists that cannot grasp this distinction, they think the people and the land must always go together. Can you expand on your explanation, using simple terms?



Perg: I would put it simply: "God has his elect among the Jews, and the number of that elect seems to be, from Scripture, a large portion of that people-group. There will be a time when God removes the veil from the eyes of the Jews and they will embrace Jesus Christ as the true Messiah, the Son of God, the Savior of the World."

I would add: The conversion of the Jews is in no way tied to any geographical location. Jesus taught the woman at the well (John 4) that there would be a time when true worshipers of God would not worship Him in Jerusalem. There is no need for Jews (or anyone else) to be in possession of physical Jerusalem/Israel because we now worship God in Spirit (and in Truth).


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 29, 2011)

Any teaching on the restoration of "physical" Israel has to take into account that the Church is the true Israel, not the replacement Israel or the alternate Israel. Thus, in teaching a restoration of physical Jews (whoever they are), that restoration is primarily _to_ Christ _in_ the Church. As members of the church, they get everything the church gets, which, as the New Testament informs us, is the whole world. Since one day the only inhabitants of the earth will be true Israelites, there is no need to restrict them to a specific portion of that earth.


----------

